# Minimum outlet height?



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there a minimum outlet height for basements? I can't find anything code wise outside of distance apart?

Thanks


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

i have never seen a height requirement specific to a basement. The common practice is to simply make them as high or higher than the ones in the rest of the house. Most codes deal with distance from each other, like you mentioned


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

terri_and_jj said:


> i have never seen a height requirement specific to a basement. The common practice is to simply make them as high or higher than the ones in the rest of the house. Most codes deal with distance from each other, like you mentioned


Thats what I was thinking. My father was dumbfounded when I told him I didnt see a code for height. So I wanted to double check with you guys! And I was going to copy the rest of the house anyways but just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing!

Thanks


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

it never hurts to set them higher than rest of the house, 

i would go *AT LEAST 18" *


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

16 Oz Stanley hammer off floor to bottom of box :}:}} seems to be the "norm" around here :}


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

skymaster said:


> 16 Oz Stanley hammer off floor to bottom of box :}:}} seems to be the "norm" around here :}


 
I am a newb when it comes to construction and have no excelled to that level of skill yet... lol :wink:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I generally use 14" from concrete base here


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

skymaster said:


> 16 Oz Stanley hammer off floor to bottom of box :}:}} seems to be the "norm" around here :}


Well Norm don't work here. :whistling2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The only height restriction if you put them too high you can't count them as part of the required receptacles along a a wall.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

isn't the height that is too high like 6' or more?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

terri_and_jj said:


> isn't the height that is too high like 6' or more?


Yes they must be below 5.5 feet. They can be in the floor if you wish as long as they are within 18 inches of the wall they can be counted as part of the required receptacles.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

skymaster said:


> 16 Oz Stanley hammer off floor to bottom of box :}:}} seems to be the "norm" around here :}


Most of the houses I do end up in the baseboard... go figure.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Speedy; ya sound a tad cranky LOL LOL I will have Norm send his "special Estwing outlet height measuring device" sent to ya :}:}:}:}:wink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Well Sky if you knew me you'd know I was always either cranky or cantankerous. I've been banned from worse boards than this for such an immoral attitude.

I just laugh when in today's world guy are still using "hammer height". Either you work alone, or buy all your guys all the same hammer, or just don't care if all the receptacles are exactly the same.

Put it this way, I bought a rotary laser just to make sure the receptacles in big kitchens are EXACTLY the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

joed said:


> The only height restriction if you put them too high you can't count them as part of the required receptacles along a a wall.


Does the Canadian code have required receptacle spacing along a basement wall?


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Put it this way, I bought a rotary laser just to make sure the receptacles in big kitchens are EXACTLY the same. :thumbsup:


Now that is extreme there Petey. But kind of an interesting idea. I'm due for a new gadget now that I am doing more residential. I'd be the talk of the county. :laughing:


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

jrclen said:


> Now that is extreme there Petey. But kind of an interesting idea. I'm due for a new gadget now that I am doing more residential. I'd be the talk of the county. :laughing:


more than one i've used a transit... you do what you have to do.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

chris75 said:


> .....you do what you have to do.


Yup. Especially when the  architect specs the receptacles horizontal in a 4" stone backsplash, in a 300+ sq/ft kitchen, in an old farm house, where NOTHING is level.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

jrclen said:


> Does the Canadian code have required receptacle spacing along a basement wall?


It does if it is finished space. Same as NEC 6/12 foot rules.


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

joed said:


> It does if it is finished space. Same as NEC 6/12 foot rules.


I see, thanks. But OP didn't mention creating a finished space. Just installing receptacles.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

jrclen said:


> I see, thanks. But OP didn't mention creating a finished space. Just installing receptacles.


Its a finished space! :thumbsup:


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a laser level too for outlets. Working in old houses is a real  sometimes.


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Taipans said:


> Its a finished space! :thumbsup:


OK. My mistake. I didn't see that in your post. :whistling2:


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:


> I use a laser level too for outlets. Working in old houses is a real  sometimes.


I do a lot of work in old houses too. I'm trying to understand what you guys do. If the floor runs downhill, you level your boxes with the earth instead of the floor? Doesn't that look funny having the boxes give the appearance of running up or down hill in relation to the floor? Just wondering. :huh:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

jrclen said:


> I do a lot of work in old houses too. I'm trying to understand what you guys do. If the floor runs downhill, you level your boxes with the earth instead of the floor? Doesn't that look funny having the boxes give the appearance of running up or down hill in relation to the floor? Just wondering. :huh:


 
one way i always do is get a bowling ball :thumbup: :whistling2: and let it roll where it goes then you know where is the low and high spots is.

once i get the high spot then i used the laser light to highlight it where it goes so it look level.

i did work on one house that room was pretty huge well, that 18X32 room and from that end to end it was pitched down 3 1/2 inches so the GC came up a soluation he shim along the way at the same time i laser it so we know where we will run it.

Merci, Marc


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> one way i always do is get a bowling ball :thumbup: :whistling2: and let it roll where it goes then you know where is the low and high spots is.
> Merci, Marc


Oh sure Marc, all us Wisconsin electricians use our bowling balls. Some old farm houses we have to be careful, the ball rolls so fast it will break the plaster. And scare the cows. :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

jrclen said:


> Oh sure Marc, all us Wisconsin electricians use our bowling balls. Some old farm houses we have to be careful, the ball rolls so fast it will break the plaster. And scare the cows. :laughing: :thumbup:


 
Yeah.,, tell me about it LOL it did actally happend once after that i learn something along the way. NEVER spook the cows again..:whistling2: 

Merci,Marc


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

jrclen said:


> I do a lot of work in old houses too. I'm trying to understand what you guys do. If the floor runs downhill, you level your boxes with the earth instead of the floor? Doesn't that look funny having the boxes give the appearance of running up or down hill in relation to the floor? Just wondering. :huh:


Most cabinet guys level the cabinets, so you dont have a choice in the matter on leveling the receptacles, anything else I will just measure off the existing floor.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> Yeah.,, tell me about it LOL it did actally happend once after that i learn something along the way. NEVER spook the cows again..:whistling2:
> 
> Merci,Marc


But spooking the cows is half the fun!!!



chris75 said:


> Most cabinet guys level the cabinets, so you dont have a choice in the matter on leveling the receptacles, anything else I will just measure off the existing floor.


Exactly. When working with kitchens or bathrooms in an old house, it is better to level the outlets with the earth so they are even with countertops, vanities, etc.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

chris75 said:


> Most cabinet guys level the cabinets, so you dont have a choice in the matter on leveling the receptacles, anything else I will just measure off the existing floor.


My point exactly. Kitchen installers have NO choice but to level ALL the cabinets. Use the floor for your box measurements in an old house and you'll look like the fool.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Also remember when installing sheetrock, make your measurements for outlet box cut outs in the rock from the TOP, not the bottom of the sheet of drywall.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:


> Also remember when installing sheetrock, make your measurements for outlet box cut outs in the rock from the TOP, not the bottom of the sheet of drywall.


Thats a good tip, I didn't think about that!


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> My point exactly. Kitchen installers have NO choice but to level ALL the cabinets. Use the floor for your box measurements in an old house and you'll look like the fool.


I agree on counter top receptacles. Not so with those along the floor.


----------

